# My first cardstock building



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is my first card-stock building not to bad for the first on


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks great!

TJ


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Ranman said:


> Here is my first card-stock building not to bad for the first one


Was this a kit you bought, or printed @ home and applied to card stock?


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

printed @ home glue it to cereal box

Clever Models Freebies 
http://www.clevermodels.net/


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Ranman said:


> printed @ home glue it to cereal box
> 
> Clever Models Freebies
> http://www.clevermodels.net/


Thanks for the link - I may have to try that.


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

I keep meaning to create some cardstock models, I just can't figure out how much detail is too much for a typical modeler. I do have an HO correct model of the old Holiday Inn great sign in PDF if anyone wants it.


----------

